# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  E kaluara...

## shigjeta

Njeriu çdo dite merr vendime, ben zgjedhje...
A na mban peng e kaluara? Do vendosnit per te ardhmen, bazuar tek e kaluara?

----------


## kleadoni

Them se po, pasi duke u bazuar ne ato qe kemi perjetuar ne te kaluaren shpesh arrijme te marrim vendime per te ardhmen. Kjo s'do te thote qe nuk arrijme te lejme pas te shkuaren, absolutisht jo, por thjesht mendoj qe e shkuara eshte pjese e jetes ndaj ndikon edhe per te ardhmen.

----------


## shigjeta

> Them se po, pasi duke u bazuar ne ato qe kemi perjetuar ne te kaluaren shpesh arrijme te marrim vendime per te ardhmen. Kjo s'do te thote qe nuk arrijme te lejme pas te shkuaren, absolutisht jo, por thjesht mendoj qe e shkuara eshte pjese e jetes ndaj ndikon edhe per te ardhmen.


Shume e vertete, patjeter qe e kaluara ndikon ne te tashmen dhe te ardhmen.

Per hir te diskutimit te themi, nese mbarova studimet per ekonomi, nderkohe qe shoh qe kam pasion inxhinjerine (keto sa per shembull), duhet qe ky vendim i te kaluares te me mbaj peng per te bere zgjedhjen?

----------


## kleadoni

> Shume e vertete, patjeter qe e kaluara ndikon ne te tashmen dhe te ardhmen.
> 
> Per hir te diskutimit te themi, nese mbarova studimet per ekonomi, nderkohe qe shoh qe kam pasion inxhinjerine (keto sa per shembull), duhet qe ky vendim i te kaluares te me mbaj peng per te bere zgjedhjen?


Ti e more per shembull inxhinjerine nderkohe qe une e kam patur gjithmone fiksimi inxhinjerine hahaha! Kur fillova ekonomine e pashe qe me terhiqte ndaj vendosa ta pefundoja, nese s'do me kishte pelqyer do e kisha lene e do beja nje zgjedhje te dyte. Ndaj, eshte dicka qe lidhet me te kaluaren... duhet provuar per te arritur ne nje vendim per me tej. 
Gjithashtu, asgje s'me pengon te vazhdoj te ndjek pasionin (jo ne rastin tim)!

----------


## Kejsi Al

ndikon shum se eshte jeta qe kemi jetu por jo na mban peng se athere do te kishim nji problem, po sikur ne te shkuarem te kishim nje deshtim, a duhet kjo gje gjithmone te ndikoje te na?

----------


## EuroStar1

patjeter qe ashtu eshte sepse po te ishte ndryshe nuk do kishte kuptim

----------


## pranvera bica

Une di te them  qe njeriu ...pa te kaluaren...vdes!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Sigurisht qe e kaluara na mban peng
sepse menyra se si jam ritur ka te beje me te ardhmen time ,shume gjera i kam mesuar ndryshe edhe veshtiresohem te mar vendime  se prinderit gjithmone mundohen femijen e tyre  ti mbajne te mbyllur ne kafas  edhe kjo ka si rezultat  me kalimin e kohes kurre duhet te ecesh vet te kesh shume probleme.....

----------


## shigjeta

Njeriu nuk duhet te harroj te kaluaren, qe te nxjerr mesime per te ardhmen. Por nuk mund te mbetet peng i vendimeve qe ka marre ne te kaluaren, ndryshe nuk i jep asnjehere shans te ardhmes...

----------


## Plot

cer na fusni nkto muhabete mi gra.vallai..... mduket se vetem ne grate e vrasim kaptinen kaqi shum sa qjo shigjeta.hala skom pa i burr qi rri tu u kujtu se ku kom gabu.
cer me thon nishti? una iher jom gru e thjesht fare.cer osht bo,osht bo. a m'ra mazllumi m'lloto? mir mi,m'ra, e cer do me thon me kte? pse mi, vetem 1 her luhet m'lloto? jo mi gra jo,s'te pelqe mazllumi? po hec mi naze gje 1 qeter.zbohem pishmon asiher.boj si tme thot kaplloqja.
mkujtohet iher 1 ka kta kaptinmdhojte fare,ka kto mi, fillozofet qi thojte i dite kshu:kush osht i zoti me hec perpara tu pa mrapa,se me hec mrapa tu pa perpara,kte dine me e bo tgjithe.ene merte i shembull tforte fare: 1 notar tu bo not shpine.ky kaqoli hec permrapa tu pa perpara.qeri kur ti zeje dora mpllaka. ikshu pra mo.
pershnes cik shigjeten se e kina goc tmire ene,kshu kisha me e dejte i nuse per cunin e modh,e kom ene me shkolle gamorin.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## davidd

jo sdo vendosja per te ardhmen bazuar nga e kaluara, por e kaluara eshte mesim ne pergjithesi. njeriu meson nga jeta, nga disfatet dhe nga te mirat

----------

